
App for Learning Foreign Languages - kamillgusmanov
Hey! What mobile&#x2F;web applications do you use for learning foreign words and phrases?
======
wsc981
DuoLingo [0] seems good for many languages and is totally free.

Alternatively one might try Drops [1], which also is nice, but you only have 5
minutes a day of free practice. You'd need a subscription to exercise more
every day. Drops might offer some different languages compared to DuoLingo.
For example I haven't been able to learn Thai on DuoLingo, but on Drops Thai
lessons are available.

\---

[0]: [https://www.duolingo.com](https://www.duolingo.com)

[1]: [https://languagedrops.com](https://languagedrops.com)

~~~
kamillgusmanov
Thanks! I will try DuoLingo :)

